# Bend area C.A.R.E. catfish club



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

Bend area C.A.R.E. which holds the annual Budwiser sponsered catfish tournament in Mason,WV is starting a catfish club this year and is holding monthly tournaments from May thru October. All tournaments will be held at the Mason levy in Mason, WV. Entry fees are $25 per person / two (2) team members per boat. Deadline for registration for each tournament is 30 minutes prior to the start of each. You do not have to be a club member to fish these tournaments. 
Dates are:
May 19th - Day
June 16th - Night
July 28th - Night
August 11th - Night
October 6th - Day
For more info, start times, rules, etc., please contact:
Chad Ord (304)593-5249 or
Chris Brinker (304)674-5098


----------

